# Gold Tip Traditionals 3555



## mesquite (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah arrow selection is a pain. If only there could be a shop dedicated to arrows only. Do you really want carbon arrows or would you be open to wooden? There's a company called brandywine traditional arrows that a guy named Dave Canterbury on Youtube recommends. I looked at the website and you can order a pack of 3 that fit the lower, middle and higher end of the spectrum for your bow. There's a phone number you can call where you could talk to the guy about your bow and all that. I'm going to give them a shot when I get some more money. Oh, and the tryout pack is 20 dollars, but you can return the (undamaged) arrows for credit towards your next order of arrows.

Sorry if that didn't answer your question but I thought it would be something to consider. There are other companies that offer tryout packs but they don't let you return the unused arrows as far as I know.


----------



## ADjam5 (Dec 21, 2004)

I have had no issues with these shafts. They fly well for me and are quite durable. The weight difference doesn't seem as broad as you mentioned.
I would buy these again. Much more durable than Port Orford Cedar shafts.
Got these shafts on E bay and are happy with them.
This six are currently in my quiver.


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have had no issues with the gold tip 35/55,seems like a good shaft to me.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

many people like to blame their equipment rather than the man behind the bow


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

I started with GT's Traditionals 15-35 last summer. For my 38 lbs longbow (at my drawlenght of 29 inches) they fly just about perfect. I also bareshafted them and a standard insert, a 125 grains fieldpoint and a standard nok, gave a perfect flight.
I mentioned no inconsisty at all in any way. They are also virtully indestructable: at a full draw (170 fps) at 20 yards at a brick wall the arrowes suffered nothing! Just back in the quiver, ready to shoot again...


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well thats exactly what I wanted to hear! I think il order a dozen NIP bareshaft blems this evening for a cool $50.99 shipped!


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The GT traditionals are available in XT and regular grades. I've always thought the regular (Expedition?) grade was pretty loose. I've had a few hop around my cresting tool with abandon, LOL. For stump shooting I'd go with the Expeditions but for serious hunting I'd bounce for the XTs. They're all made the same and then sorted for grade.


----------



## warfedbow (Dec 14, 2009)

No problem here with GT 3555 arrows. I have tried them all ex to xt to pro. My friend shoots the blems and has good arrow flight.:teeth:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I've been shooting GT Trad Hunter 35/55's for a few months now & so far the weight differences have only been maybe 5 grains within 3 dozzen shafts & my combo is: 
Fullength, a standard insert with a 125gr. point & 1" piece of 2117 footer, standard nock with 5" feathers & they bare shaft & broadhead tune through my 50* - 53* Recurves perfectly.


----------



## Bonefish (Jan 6, 2005)

What a bunch of bull crap!!!!! I use nothing but the 3555 Trads out of both my longbows and recurves and I havent had one bit of trouble. I have droped both wild pigs and deer with them


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

The ones complaining about them are usually the ones that have very little idea how to tune thier bow and/or arrows properly. Its really not that complicated and once one learns the basics (as I did finally this summer) the smoke and mirrors are lifted and it gets downright easy. I will probably never shoot alluminum arrows again but still like shooting wood for stumping and bunnies.


----------



## bwhnterII (Jan 31, 2009)

I was going to buy some 55-75 for my 62# zipper and the straightness tolerance was 
.006 and the weight variance was +/ 2gr I want to get some 35-55 and the 55-75. I don't anyone can do any better than that except for trophy ridge crush which is .008 but the gt trads still are .002 straighter.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Flying Dutchman said:


> They are also virtully indestructable: *at a full draw (170 fps) at 20 yards at a brick wall* the arrowes suffered nothing! Just back in the quiver, ready to shoot again...


I'd like to see a video of this.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

AKM said:


> I'd like to see a video of this.


Here you go! Its not my video cause I don't have one. This one is German and they acytually are shooting at concrete even as close as 5.5 yards. I retried this at a brick wall at 20 yards cause I couldn't believe it. And indeed it is true! Hard to believe isn't it?
http://www.bearpaw-blog.de/?p=227


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Flying Dutchman said:


> Here you go! Its not my video cause I don't have one. This one is German and they acytually are shooting at concrete even as close as 5.5 yards. I retried this at a brick wall at 20 yards cause I couldn't believe it. And indeed it is true! Hard to believe isn't it?
> http://www.bearpaw-blog.de/?p=227


My problem with Gold Tips has always been that the inserts would pop out a little bit even hitting something as soft as plywood. Not always, but sometimes. The insert were glued in with Goat Tuff or equivalent. I usually can't get the insert out without heating it up. I have even had some inserts pull out on some GT Ultralight 500's after using Loc Tite epoxy. I have enough Gold Tips laying around (and concrete) that I am going to do a little bit of my own experimenting this week.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok, I am looking forward to it. I did the same after watching that video.

I also had some problems with the inserts coming out or getting loose, mostly after hitting a hard object. 

Now I now how to install the inserts right: you first roughen them up a little bit with a smalll file. I also rough the innerside from the shaft up with a small round file (in The Netherlands we call that a rat-tail)
Then I clean the insert as well as the innerside of the shaft with alcohol (95%). As glue I use a two components epoxy which has to dry for 24 hours (3rivers sells it)
Now the inserts are rock solid in the shaft and stay put!


----------



## Goosefeathers (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmmm...I haven't used the GT Traditional 3555's, but I did use the 5575's for my 47 lb. Plum Creek longbow because of my long draw length. They worked perfectly fine and I had no problems with them. I particularly enjoyed the fact that they had a higher GPI than GT's standard 5575's. I'd say give them a try!


----------

